# Price for rabbit meat?



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have no intentions of raising rabbits to sell - so I have not been too concerned about this. At one time I did some figuring and came out with it costing me about $5 to raise a rabbit to fryer size. 

However DH mentioned to a coworker that we butchered rabbits this weekend, and he co-worker got all excited and asked if we had more. DH told him we had another litter of 11 that would be ready in a few weeks, and co-worker said he'd take all of them, wanted to know what we would ask for them.

He would want them butchered and frozen whole. I've done some research online, and it appears whole 2-3 lb dressed rabbit goes from $30-$40.

So I was thinking of telling him it would be $10 for the live rabbit, and $10 to process, so $20 per rabbit dressed and frozen. 

What do you think? Is that OK or am I selling to cheap? 

I don't actually want to encouarge sales - and I had not bred the rabbits with plans of raising any "extras" though I could rebreed my siamese doe for one more litter this year to replace those I may sell.

If I sell any, I want it to be because the purchaser loves rabbit and is willing to pay retail for it - not because someone thinks they can get some cheap meat direclty from the farm. 

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Since you are doing all the work - raising the rabbits, butchering them etc. - you need to consider what compensates yourself for your time and effort. If rabbit goes that high in your area, then $20 is *very* fair to the buyer. Maybe too fair. Keep in mind that your rabbits are likely going to taste better than commercial ones and that you can state with confidence that they are a local product, not a Chinese import. Maybe $25 each. And use the money for something important to you, if at all possible. You've earned it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

They go for $10 butchered here. And some people think that is too high. I don't sell much and that is intentional on my part. By the time I do all the work and feed them and butcher/pkg them, I would rather feed them to my dog. He appreciates it more.
I do sell some breeding stock to pay for the feed bill, it seems to be a better way to go for me.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Whole, frozen rabbit sells for $3.70 a pound at the local butcher shop.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If all I can get is $4 a lb, then it's not worth my time to raise them and butcher them for someone else. I have a full time job so the time I have to spend around the homestead is worth a premium to me - and I have many other things I could be doing other than butchering rabbits for someone else. 

So I think I'll tell DH to tell his co-worker I'm not interested in selling. I'd rather do that than have someone think I'm trying to make money off them. 

I have a full time job that requires me to be away from the homestead about 60 hours a week - and I have plenty to do around here just to provide for DH and I. Most people are not willing to pay me what I consider my time worth - and I am fine with that as I'd rather not have any additional work to do.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

If you do decide to sell to this person you should make it very clear up front how many lbs. to expect each processed carcass to weigh. A processed rabbit looks a lot smaller than a live one.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Cathy, what exactly is wrong with making money on something you have worked so hard for? I do understand about your limited time to do homestead things... but I firmly believe it is okay to ask for what you believe your product is worth. The co-worker initiated this... It's not like you are giving him a hard sell. Just something to consider.


----------



## MoonFire (Jun 1, 2010)

Cathy, I totally agree with Maggie!! you raised them, you have a product they want. very acceptable IMHO! lol I sell mine butchered. however...I have to say, "sale price is $X per pound LIVE weight. i will butcher as a FREE service." we are not legally allowed to butcher for a fee. so I have just figured what I need total and make that the price. anyone who wants live, are paying the same w/o papers...if I need more for a rabbit because it is show-able or whatever it is different obviously  I think it is important to not price our meat rabbits too low, because it makes it hard for all of us! I say $4 and the gal across town is selling for 2.50...I am not gonna get business and they are worth more than that. anyway, hope that was helpful 
JS-Oregon


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I guess I'm basically a cheapskate - and I would never pay the kind of prices that I would require someone else to pay me to do that work - but that is why I do it all myself LOL!

In this case, I have no real desire to sell any rabbits. Since this guy seemed very interested in getting some rabbit, we'll probably just give him 1-2 as a gift, and let it go at that.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't take less that 20 dollars for a processed fryer and i would probably ask more if in the right mood just to discourge people from asking.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

If you do give your D's co-worker one or two as a gift (and aren't you nice!) make sure said co-worker knows exactly what they are worth on the open market. That way, if he wants more he will know better what to expect.


----------

